# KDE 4.4 installieren ohne Probleme mit anderen Programmen

## Thott Chif

Ich habe das KDE 4.4.0 aus dem unstable-Portage-Tree installiert, doch wenn ich jetzt updaten will

dann kommen sehr viele blocks mit den ganzen kde-Paketen, wie lässt sich das umgehen? Kann ich 

KDE 4.4 installieren ohne das mein ganzes System davon stark beeintrechtigt wird? Ich möchte eigentlich

nur deshalb KDE 4.4, da ich denke das KDE4 erst ab 4.4 wirklich benutzbar geworden ist.

Schönen Abend noch

Thott Chif

----------

## Klaus Meier

Zum einen gehen die Meinungen weit auseinander, ob 4.4 wirklich besser geworden ist. Zum anderen gehe iich davon aus, dass du stable nutzt und dir nur KDE 4.4 unmasked hast. Wie hast du das denn genau gemacht? Gib doch mal deine genaue Fehlermeldung. Aktuell ist nämlich die 4.4.1 und nicht die die 4.4.0.

----------

## Thott Chif

Ich habe KDE einfach per ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" emerge kde installiert. Wenn ich jetzt updaten wollte, hat er mir unzählige Pakete als blocked angezeigt, und mch zum Schluss auf eine Seite zu dem Thema verwiesen. Und die deutsche Aktualisierung wollte er mir auch nicht installieren.

----------

## franzf

 *Thott Chif wrote:*   

> Ich habe KDE einfach per ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" emerge kde installiert.

 

Aua... Steht das nicht dick in der Doku drin?

Never ever do ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~arch emerge xyz, unless you know what you do?

Klar gibt es da jetzt Blocks, denn kde-4.4 liegt in nem anderen SLOT als 4.3, USE="-kdeprefix" also keine parallele Installation verschiedener kde-SLOTS. -> 4.4 und 4.3 wollen nicht nebeneinander.

Um das zu beheben, trägst du dir alle Pakete aus kde-base in /etc/portage/package.keywords ein (Gentoo Doku "Using Portage" oder so ähnlich). Damit sind die für immer und ewig als ~amd64 gespeichert.

Jetzt kannst du gemütlich die restlichen Abhängigkeiten nachtragen (dev-libs/soprano, strigi, etc) bis das update durchläuft.

Das wird dein erste größere Gentoo-Admin-Aufräumaktion  :Razz: 

Wenn du ganz viel Glück hattest hast du jetzt auch das ganze unstable-Xorg-Zeugs drauf, das macht richtig böse Mucken beim Downgrade...

Fast würde ich empfehlen, einen Neubeginn zu wagen - alles Platt machen - denn das haut sogar erfahrene User um...

Für die Zukunft merken:

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS = böse, nicht anfassen  :Wink: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Das ist nicht so optimal, du solltest die Datein besser in die package.keywords eintragen. Wenn du das so machst, gibt es beim nächsten Update wieder ein Downgrade auf die stabile Version. Ansonsten poste doch die Fehlermeldung bitte mal.

Wenn bei einem Update Pakete etwas blocken, dann musst du sie im Normalfall per Hand löschen. Sie werden dann ja in der aktuellen Form wieder hergestellt.

----------

## astaecker

Eine Anleitung zum Upgrade auf KDE 4.4 - inkl. der notwendigen Datein für package.keywords -  findest du im Gentoo Wiki.

----------

## Thott Chif

So, erstmal danke fuer die vielen Antworten. Also, ich habe jetzt mein System einmal platt gemacht, da mir das als einfachster Weg vorkam.(Dauert ja nicht so lang)

Und kann ich jetzt einfach dem Wikiartikel nach KDE 4.4 installieren?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also 4.3 ist doch inzwischen stable, oder? Ich nutze halt testing. Tip von mir: Entweder du stellst dein ganzes System auf Testing um oder du bleibst bei stable, auch bei KDE. KDE 4.4 hat sich geändert, sagen wir es mal so, es sind Dinge dazu gekommen, die eventuell neue Probleme schaffen.

Wenn 4.3 für dich absolut daneben ist, dann wirst du auch mit 4.4 nicht glücklich werden. Ansonsten, ich hab auch ewig gebraucht, um damit etwas warm zu werden, einfach hier fragen. Fast jeder, der bei KDE 4 neu ist, hatte damit erst mal so seine Probleme.

----------

## franzf

Probleme entstehen beim Upgrade 4.3->4.4

1) Akonadi ist jetzt zentraler Bestandteil der PIM-Suite. (KAddressBook)

2) akonadi braucht nepomuk

3) update des nepomuk-Backends von sesame2 auf virtuoso

Wenn du also direkt mit 4.4 startest, sparst du dir einiges an möglichen Stolperfallen. Denn irgendwann fliegt 4.3 aus dem Tree, und dann MUSST du updaten.

Bis auf die genannten pim-Probleme ist 4.4(.1) ein riesen fortschritt, was behobene Bugs und vor allem Perfomance angeht. KWin ist flotter, ebenso Plasma.

Prinzipiell kannst du jetzt nach dem kde-4.4-Guide vorgehen. Installier am besten erst xorg-server, dann kannst du erstmal X sauber zum Laufen bringen. Danach kde nach deinem Belieben installieren.

Meistens reicht ein

```
emerge kdebase-meta
```

Und den Rest (kmail, gwenview, ...) selber nachinstallieren. Oder verwendest du ständig alle Spiele und alle kdeedu-Anwendungen?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Thott Chif

Also meine Anwendungen belaufen sich eigentlich auf Webbrowser, Mailclient, GIMP und Blender. Wobei ich bei Gimp eine passende KDE Alternative suche, also nicht so stark zum Bilder bearbeiten sondern zum Texture für Spiele machen. Hab aber bis jetzt noch nichts passendes gefunden. Ich denke ich bleibe wirklich beim Stable, aber trotzdem Danke an alle die sich zum Thema beteiligt haben.  

Komme von Gnome(Ubuntu)

----------

## franzf

 *Thott Chif wrote:*   

> Wobei ich bei Gimp eine passende KDE Alternative suche, also nicht so stark zum Bilder bearbeiten sondern zum Texture für Spiele machen.

 

Also das klingt für mich verdammt nach krita!

 *http://www.krita.org wrote:*   

> Krita is a KDE program for sketching and painting, offering an end–to–end solution for creating digital painting files from scratch by masters.

 

Also für Künstler, zum malen.

Jedoch sei dir gesagt: Die aktuelle 2.1.1 hat teilweise Performanceprobleme. Ist sicher bei kleinen Sachen nicht zu spüren, bei großen Zeichnugen kann es laggen. Daran wird momentan mit Hochdruck gearbeitet. Wenn es dir also egal ist kannst du aus dem kde-Overlay die svn-Version (krita-9999) installieren. Muss ziemlich gewaltig sein was die da momentan rumschaufeln.

krita-2.1.2 soll jetzt im März kommen, das performanceverbesserte krita-2.2 kommt im Mai. Viel Spaß dabei  :Razz: 

----------

## Thott Chif

Danke werde ich mir einmal anschauen

----------

